# Duragloss #105 - my views (a sort of review)



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps  
gave the DG #105 a try earlier today - after washing with SN shampoo, claying with sonus green to strip off the SFX4 already on my car and a dry with my new I4Detailing towel (very good btw) i applied a coat of serious performance paint cleanser via a german applicator - buffed off with a eurow shagpile MF. then onto a layer of #105 applied via an ultimate german applicator - buffed off with another eurow shagpile MF the result with superb. i found it very easy to apply thinly - seemed to melt into the paint, buffing off was a dream too. finish wise, its very hard to tell any real differences between this, Z2 and SFX4 but 105 is certainly on a par with them imo. i did'nt have time to take pics as i had to get ready to go out for a celebratory dinner with the family (my sisters expecting again ), so i'll get some pics for you when i apply a second coat - tomorrow evening hopefully :thumb:

overall, i really like this sealant and it will take pride of place next to my bottles of Z2 and SFX4.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice - 105 is my favourite of the DG sealants


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds good.

Dunno whether to try some DG or get some more Zaino...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Dunno whether to try some DG or get some more Zaino...


BothWhen I had Zaino on my car I am convinced its the best its ever looked:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Me too Ross, I only got rid because of an issue with etching from a water drip, after spending ages doing it!

Wax gassing is doing my head in...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Me too Ross, I only got rid because of an issue with etching from a water drip, after spending ages doing it!
> 
> *Wax gassing is doing my head in*...


I buffed my SN coat last night only on the fourth re buff the resistance was gone.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> BothWhen I had Zaino on my car I am convinced its the best its ever looked:thumb:


Me too - that's why I went back to Zaino after trying loads of waxes. 

Am tempted by Gloss It sealants though :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaino will be going on the car before winter 3 coats of ZFX Z5 and 3 of ZFX Z2 that should see me thought the winter:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was never much of a fan of Z5 - Z2 did everything better.

Have you tried Z2 on its own Ross? Have you tried Duragloss?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I was never much of a fan of Z5 - Z2 did everything better.
> 
> Have you tried Z2 on its own Ross? Have you tried Duragloss?


Yeah I have had 3 coats of Z2 on my car used ZFX on that looked stunning.It was still hanging on after 6 months.Not tried the Duragloss yet.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as promised chaps, heres a few pics after i put a second coat on when i got home from work today (the car has'nt moved since the first coat went on yesterday so i just gave it a wipe down first with Serious Performance QD - V2 to remove the thin layer of dust)


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Looking very good indeed :thumb:


cheers


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks very good:thumb:

Damn this could work out expensive :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IanG said:


> Looks very good:thumb:
> 
> *Damn this could work out expensive *:lol:


thanks Ian tell me about it :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sod it, I'm going to buy some!

I don't know what I want though... 101, 105, 111, 601, blah!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Sod it, I'm going to buy some!
> 
> I don't know what I want though... 101, 105, 111, 601, blah!


:lol: sorry Russ


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Same here


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IanG said:


> Same here


every ones going to end up with empty bank accounts before long.. :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think 601 and 111?

The Rain Repel Glass Cleaner is awesome too. Might get some 101 and 105 too, just to confuse myself.

Oh and 921 and 951... lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68990


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Ian:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68990


Good man :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i went 601 and 111 - proper awesome.

111 has been lsp of a few recent details....i can up it enough to be honest, very easy on and off with nice tight bead and fast sheet.

Davy


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you tried it on silver and if so what was it like?


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

105 or 501 awesome on silver!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn must resist spending more money


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

I have DG 105 on the top of my SUV. It's been going on three months, and 105 is still going strong. Beads like the day I applied it.


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you like it:wave:And thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

601 & 105 is a gret combo on light metallics for those wanting a wetter look rather than all out reflections. 501 is an excellent AIO and still gives a lovely wet, warm look.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So which combo on Metallic black please gents?


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

601 polish bond, 111 clearcoat and 105tpp :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

What would you reccomend on yellow?


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi my car is black metallic. 
Before Duragloss it never really looked black and shiny. 
I got some shampoo , the pre cleaner , marine detailer and track claw (polish/sealant) .
Before I could be bothered to do a full clean and polish I merely washed it!!!!! 
It looked great ,water ran of easily ,it looked black wet and shiny. 
WOW what a difference ,it is one of those finishes now that even when really grimy take 5 or 6 paces back and it looks shiny ,sort of gleaming in spite of the dirt!!!!!!
The detail spray works wonders too (smells like penicolada / Malibu )
All the products were easy to use and work extremely well.
TIP buy the large shampoo ,by the time you have shown it off to friends and family and given them a little sample to try the level drops quickly. 
Hope this helps
Michael


----------

